# Eliminator or Finisher?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Okay guys, I have been playing with the idea of making a homeade eliminator for the last couple months, but after looking at the money that goes into a homeade version, I think I might just get the real thing, so what do you guys think is the best model? I have heard a lot of positives for both. Also if I go with Final Approach, is the basic eliminator sufficient? I am 6'3" so I need plenty of leg room. Does the eliminator break down to a smaller size than the 7' by 4' base? I would like to be able to get it in the back of my explorer if I had to.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

From the one time I have sat in a blind it was a Eliminator legacy it had so much room,,,,,go with one of those!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Too late, I already got a finisher on layaway at scheels. For the price I couldn't pass it up. I also like the fact that I will be able to get it in the back of my explorer without having to use a trailer.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I personally like the eliminator better. I have hunted out of both, the eliminator has MUCH more room. It seemed to me that you were crammed into the finisher. When I'd pull up my shoulders would rub on the sides. I bought a legacy and am REALLY happy with that. It's so big my 65lb lab lays next to my legs in anticipation!


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I have not hunted out of the finisher blind yet but I have sat in them. To me they don't have very much room unlike my eliminator blind. I also have a propane heater that I use when it gets really cold out, I don't know for sure but I don't think that you could fit one in a finisher blind. That is the only thing that I like. Like many of you have said they both have some good and bad things about them. Hope this helps :sniper:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I would go with the Finsher it is a much better bult blind.

How good of deals do they have on them???


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

How do you rig a propane heater in your blind? How safe is that? Sounds like you could have a real hotfoot if you got a little too excited about that flock coming in.


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Too your question about the propane heater, It is a Mr.heater and it has a low level O2 sensor shut down. I will not hunt without one anymore. I have no need to wear a hunting coat anymore with this heater!!! Witch inturn makes the honkers turn insideout much easier. :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks, Honker. I might have to look into that. It would come in real handy in those less than 20 degree days.


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Perry,

Hey not a problem. At first my hunting buddys gave me crap about haveing one, that is untill the first real cold day we hunted in!! I fired up my heater and it only took about an hour before the others were crying about being cold and begging me to let them sit in there and warm up!! now they all have one and love them!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Do you put the heater behind you under the back rest?


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

No I put it down by my feet and point it to the front. It really keeps the blind warm!! I love it like I have said before you don't need to wear a coat when you have this think cooking!! The only thing that I have had a problem with is when it is snowing out it will melt all the snow. But I started useing the fake snow you can buy around christmas time the one that come in a spray can. That works wonders for blending in with half white and brown fields!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I have used both the Eliminator and the Finisher, both have advantages and disadvantages. I am looking at picking up another blind. Has anyone heard of any good deals on either of these blinds or any other quality blinds recently, if so where? The blinds are well worth the money spent on them, but I don't want to pass up a deal if anyone knows where to find one.
Thanks,
duxnbux


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Cabelas now has the Eliminator for $300. They are finally starting to come down in price .

I got a deal on the "Fuge" from a guy in Oregon who got a one time deal directly from the manufacturer which includes a small donation to Delta for every blind sold. I ordered a F.A. Legacy for $360 including shipping! The offer is no longer available but I saw either Macks or Wing Supply had them for around that price plus shipping.

I bought an Eliminator after season ended last year and I am sure it will work great. But I decided to get the Legacy cause I'm kinda "Portly" and it was a little too cozzy in there with me, my gun and my Golden Retriever! I am selling the Eliminator to my hunting partner and will barrow it from him when I take my daughter hunting.

Man I CAN NOT wait to try em out.

:beer:


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

:strapped: I own around 10-11 eliminator pro model blinds,and like them the most. :lol: I like the finishers but dont seem as roomy,my clients prefer the elminators.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the responses, I think paying retail is the only option if you want to get an Eliminator or Finisher this time of year, after the season a guy might have some luck finding them at closeout prices, but let me know if you hear of anywhere to get either of these or any quality blind at a price below retail....even though $300 is a pretty good price. The fall is getting closer by the minute.
duxnbux


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I bought two finishers in loveland lastweekend and they had the same price as cabelas, I don't know how I will like them but I needed something for my hunters this fall. I hope to find some eliminators also. I am like most of you I do like the FAs blinds much more. It was just a money thing this time.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a new contact that is making the Gander Grounder (it is similair to the Fa but has a biiger back rest and different camo -farmland corn,gold.and green)the patterns rock!!!They retail for 240.00 and are awesome.They have flip doors,1000 cordura material and are as good if not better than anything ive trie plus the price is right!!!!!


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

When will we get to see a pic of the new blind? I would love to see it. I am always looking for new things to try. Has anyone tried makeing there own snow cover for these blinds? :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im with the Finisher boys, I just bought one. Cant wait to use it!!!!!!


----------

